
Middle managers may turn to unethical behavior to face unrealistic expectations - antman
http://news.psu.edu/story/485920/2017/10/05/research/middle-managers-may-turn-unethical-behavior-face-unrealistic
======
aryca
I've seen far more dirtbag middle managers than anyone on the top or bottom.
Many want to make themselves look good, so will do whatever it takes.

